# BSNL Broadband speed



## joshiks7 (Jun 22, 2011)

hi,

I have recently changed my plan in hope to get faster speed to *BSNL BB Home Combo ULD 900*
But still my download speed is up to 1.7mbps only.

I need faster speed--at least 3-4mbps--What to do?

Why BSNL is not giving the speed it promises?


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 22, 2011)

Firstly, the plan says that the bandwidth is 4 mbps upto 8 GB then it will drop to 512 kbps. Now download speed is 1/8 of the bandwidth, which in your case is 512kbps, upto 8 GB and will drop to 64kbps after downloading 8 GB of data.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 22, 2011)

In this plan u will get 256kbps not 512kbps after 8gb


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2011)

joshiks97 said:
			
		

> I have recently changed my plan in hope to get faster speed to BSNL BB Home Combo ULD 900
> But still my download speed is up to 1.7mbps only.


 Thats the right speed you are receiving in 4 MBPS connection. After you cross 8 GB limit, it will be reduced


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 23, 2011)

no need to worry ........aftr 8gb speed will b reduced....


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 23, 2011)

hi,

I am paying more to get more speed. My previous plan speed was up to 2mbps (actually I was getting up to 1.2-1.6mbps) and @ Rs 500 per month.

But in new plan where I am paying almost double, speed is the same.

I opted new plan for better speed and not for amount of data downloaded.

Kindly help


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2011)

@joshiks7: how much speed did BSNL mentioned in *BSNL BB Home Combo ULD 900*???


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ 4Mbps upto 8 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB.


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,

4mbps up to 8gb and 256 kbps thereafter


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2011)

joshiks7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 4mbps up to 8gb and 256 kbps thereafter



so for a 4mbps download speed is 500kbps approx


----------



## rajeevk (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone have any idea about cheap and best broadband plan in Bihar........Please share. I want it for home use with my laptop. If any night plan then good.


----------



## joshiks7 (Jun 23, 2011)

hi,

What I am talking about is download speed as checked on speedometer and not actual data download.

Why this download speed is same (approx. 1.5mbps) in both plans (of 2 and 4mbps resp.)


----------



## mitraark (Jul 1, 2011)

joshiks7 said:


> hi,
> 
> What I am talking about is download speed as checked on speedometer and not actual data download.
> 
> Why this download speed is same (approx. 1.5mbps) in both plans (of 2 and 4mbps resp.)



Go to Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and see what speed you are getting.

Also , in uTorrent , see what max speed you are getting, It should be around 450-500 KB/s.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

4Mbps= 0.5 MBps = 4000Kbps = 500KBps

Please avoid confusion by posting right values.

Speed test measures in mbps and advertised speeds are also in mbps so there should be no difference.
I have airtel 4mbps and speedtest shows 4.1mbps so I get promised speeds. If you are not then you have a reason to complain.


----------



## joshiks7 (Jul 1, 2011)

I spoke to BSNL SDE 2 days ago.

Now---

*www.speedtest.net/result/1366605440.png


But other site---

*www.mybroadbandspeed.co.uk/results/104780542.png

Which is correct??


----------



## mitraark (Jul 1, 2011)

Well Speedtest does give fairly accurate results for BSNL.. but this one is weird  Did you try downloading anything ? Antivirus Updates usually maxxes out download speed , see at what speed it is downloading. Highly seeded torrents too..


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

Instead of these online services, use a download manager and see the speed you get. Also, you should be aware of the difference between kilobytes (KBps) and kilobits (Kbps).


----------

